# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Whey Protein Isolate (Nutrisport)

## RUHL

*Nutrisport Whey Protein Isolate* 






Amount Per Servings: στα 40γραμμαρια
Energy 161KCal
Protein 34g
Carbohydrate 2.4g
of which sugars 2.4g
Fat 1.9g
of which saturates 1.9g
Fibre 0.9g
Sodium 0.04g

Other Ingredients:
Cross flow microfiltered whey protein isolate, flavour (nature identical), sweetener (sodium cyclamate), stabiliser, pea fibre.


Η τιμη πιστευω ειναι σχετικα καλη τωρα τιποτα αλλο δεν ξερω οποιος εχει δοκιμασει ας μας πει 2 λογια

**Την κρεατινη που δινει δωρο την πουλαει και χωρια και σκετη η τιμη των 600 γραμ ειναι 12 λιρες  :01. Unsure:

----------


## alex_switch

Εισαι αψογος man!!!  :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:   :03. Awesome:

----------


## Gasturb

Μαζί με έναν φίλο που κάναμε παραγγελία την είχε πάρει κ έμεινε ευχαριστημένος. 

Γενικα η english nutrisport ειναι 'χαριτωμένη' εταιρεία   :01. Smile:  δλδ καλή ποιότητα προίοντων σε λογικές τιμές οπότε.. 

Go for it   :03. Thumb up:  

Gt

----------


## RUHL

E ψηλε κανε ενα ρεβιου εδω μεσα αντε  :01. Sneaky:   :02. Smash:  

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/viewtop...asc&highlight=

 :02. Wave:   :02. Wink:   :03. Bowdown:

----------


## flowin_through

Πολυ καλη περιεκτικοτητα πρωτεΐνης, γευση και κυριως τιμη.
Με πεντακιλο κουβα γυρω στα 55 ευρω και μαλιστα για πρωτεΐνη isolate, μπορει να αποτελει την προμηθεια πρωτεΐνης μου και να μη με απασχολησει ποτε ξανα το θεμα. Ξερω δεν ειναι και πολυ υποληψης, αλλα αν κρινω με τις (υψηλες) πωλησεις της Dymatize στην Ελλαδα, τοτε το κυρος της καθε πρωτεΐνης ειναι πολυ υποκειμενικο.


 

Amount Per Serving (40gr)
Energy 161KCal
Protein 34g
Carbohydrate 2.4g
of which sugars 2.4g
Fat 1.9g
of which saturates 1.9g
Fibre 0.9g
Sodium 0.04g

----------


## Geo84

isolate και τόσο φθηνή??

αμινοξέα...?

----------


## toubanix

Το μόνο που καταλαβαίνει κάποιος απο αυτά που ανέφερες(5 κιλα-55 euro σε isolate) είναι πως η συγκεκριμμένη δεν είναι και τόσο καλή ποιοτικά!όπως και να το κάνουμε το πολύ καλό πραγμα κοστιζει κατι παραπάνω! :01. Wink:

----------


## flowin_through

Tην εχω παρει μια φορα και ειναι καλη. εχει και ωραια γευση σε αντιθεση με πολλες αλλες, αλλα αυτο ειναι δευτερευον. Η Nutrisport εχει σε ολα της τα προϊοντα χαμηλες τιμες. Εγω δεν πιστευω οτι η τιμη ειναι αποδειξη ποιοτητας, αν και ειναι μια πρωτη ενδειξη. Ειδικα στην Ελλαδα, που εχει 90 ευρω μια reflex instant whey που εξω εχει 40, φαινεται οτι η τιμη δεν ειναι αναλογη της ποιοτητας. Εγω παντως εμεινα ευχαριστημενος. Και εχει και δωρο μια κρεατινη 600gr. Αν την εχει παρει κανεις θα ηθελα τη γνωμη του. Αμινοξεα δε θυμαμαι και δεν ειχε στο συγκεκριμενο site, αλλα τι διαφορες μπορει να εχει απο αλλες?

----------


## NASSER

Εχω καταναλωσει μεγαλες ποσοτητες απο τη συγκεκρημενη πρωτεινη και εχω να πω πως ειναι εξαιρετικη. Τα αμινοξεα της επισης καλα!
Αν κανετε μια αναζητηση, το μελος Ruhl εχει ποσταρει για τη Nutrisport καποιο αρθο.

----------


## flowin_through

Thanks, πολυ χρησιμα αυτα που λες. Θα παρω 4 5κιλα να εχω για κανενα 5μηνο.

----------


## toubanix

> Thanks, πολυ χρησιμα αυτα που λες. Θα παρω 4 5κιλα να εχω για κανενα 5μηνο.


Παραγγελία από εξωτερικό?

----------


## flowin_through

Εννοειται. Δεν το συζηταω. εδω εχει 90 ευρω μια 2,5κιλη. Απλα ελεος

----------


## toubanix

> Εννοειται. Δεν το συζηταω. εδω εχει 90 ευρω μια 2,5κιλη. Απλα ελεος


Με τα έξοδα αποστολής όμως δεν βγαίνουν πάνω κάτω τα ίδια?Ρίξε μια ματιά στο site της nutrisport

----------


## flowin_through

Nαι απο το site της εταιριας ειναι ακριβη, δεν το ειχα δει, μου κανει εντυπωση τι διαφορα εχει σε σχεση με αλλα site. Σε αλλο site εχει σχεδον μιση τιμη και δεν εχει και εξοδα αποστολης. Το μονο που σκεφτομαι για μαζικη παραγγελια ειναι η ημερομηνια ληξης.

----------


## Sourlas

Αθλια διαλυτοτητα και γευση. Καποτε την πηρα με μια κρεατινη μικρη δωρο,εξισου χαλια   :02. Shock:

----------


## lila_1

Eίναι πιο αναβολικό απ ότι η σκέτη whey. Δίνει συνεχή ροή αμινοξέων
Από έρευνα αυτό...

----------


## exkaliber

:01. Unsure: 
ειναι καλυτερο απο γουεη και στο 40λεπτο γευμα?

----------


## lila_1

Τι να σου πω, υποθέτω θα ναι το ίδιο αλλά 1) είναι πιο φτηνό 2) κάνει για όλες τις ώρες 3) δε χρειάζεται να φάς αμέσως γιατί σε κρατάει περισσότερο από whey (εμένα με βολεύει απίστευτα αυτό)
Μεταξύ μας, ψιλά γράμματα, παίρνεις ότι σε βολεύει

----------


## billys15

> Eίναι πιο αναβολικό απ ότι η σκέτη whey. Δίνει συνεχή ροή αμινοξέων
> Από έρευνα αυτό...


Δεν το ηξερα αυτο. :01. Unsure:  Εγω φανταζομουν οτι οσο περισσοτερη πρωτεϊνη φορτωσουμε μεσα σε αυτο το μικρο διαστημα που κραταει το "παραθυρο",τοσο καλυτερα ειναι.Και η whey απορροφαται γρηγοροτερα,αρα ειναι ιδανικοτερη απο τις αλλες που εχουν αργη απορροφηση.

----------


## exkaliber

απο οσο ξερω με γουεη εχεις μεγαλυτερη πρωτεινωσυνθεση στο ποστ
αλλα θα μας τα εξηγησει αναλυτικα ο ακατανομαστος καποια στιγμη


ευχαριστω λι

----------


## lila_1

αυτές οι θεωρίες των "παραθύρων" έχουν ξεπεραστεί νομίζω....το σώμα δεν αναρρώνει μέσα σε 40 λεπτά ή 1 ώρα...θέλει γύρω στο 48ωρο

Και πάλι με το μπλεντ θα έχεις άμεση απορρόφηση αμινοξέων(εξάλλου έχουν και whey μέσα)...μόνο που η ροή τους θα διαρκέσει κανα 5ωρο+

----------


## exkaliber

αυτο με το παραθυρι κι εγω ξερω οτι δεν ισχυει
να ασχολειται το στομαχι 5 ωρες με μια παλιο πρωτεινη χλωμο μου φαινεται





> .εγω θα διαλεγα την 90+ παντως.


την 90+ ή φαγι?
θυμαμαι που μου ελεγες οτι ειδες θετικη διαφορα με γευμα

----------


## Eddie

Βρε εγω φαγητο θα διαλεγα..οπως κανω και τωρα και δεν εχω ουτε doms,ουτε σπαριλες μετα την προπ..αλλα σιγουρα σ αυτο παιζει ρολο και η ημερησια προσληψη θερμιδων μιας και αυτο το διαστημα ειμαι + αλλα και απο περισυ το καλοκαιρι ειχα δει βελτιωση.

Συμφωνω με τη λιλα παντως..αφου συνεχως βλεπουμε οτι δε παιζει και πολυ ρολο μονο το ανα ποσες ωρες τρως (και ποσο) πρωτεινη,αλλα ενας γενικος μπουσουλας..οχι τοσο ημερησιος αλλα και εβδομαδιαιος και μηνιαιος κλπ..

Σ αυτο που λεει ο bill,το να παρεις 30 γρ whey concentrate η isolate και μετα απο μιση ωρα να φας,τοτε ναι..ειναι καλυτερη η whey.Αλλα εαν αργησει να μεσολαβησει στερεο γευμα μετα την προπονηση,τοτε ειναι καλυτερη μια blend κατα την αποψη μου μιας και μπορεις να παιξει και με λιιγο μεγαλυτερη ποσοτητα..αφου δε θα εχεις μεγαλο και αποτομο peak αμινοξεων στο αιμα,που με μια iso πχ ενα μεγαλο μερος αυτης θα πηγαινε χαμενη..

----------


## lila_1

> αυτο με το παραθυρι κι εγω ξερω οτι δεν ισχυει
> να ασχολειται το στομαχι 5 ωρες με μια παλιο πρωτεινη χλωμο μου φαινεται


Το στομάχι δεν θα απασχολείται 5 ώρες αλλά στο σώμα σου θα κυκλοφορούν αμυνοξέα για αρκετές ώρες.
Το στομάχι είναι μόλις το 1ο στάδιο της επεξεργασίας των τροφών

----------


## Giannistzn

^ Σωστο, επεξεργασια και απορροφηση κατα κυριο λογο γινονται στο πρωτο μερος του εντερου (δωδεκαδακτυλο) και επειτα συνεχιζει απο εκει και περα, μεχρι να αποβληθει ο,τι αχρηστο.

----------


## exkaliber

^  σωστα
 :02. Smile: 





> Eίναι πιο αναβολικό απ ότι η σκέτη whey. Δίνει συνεχή ροή αμινοξέων


πως ειναι πιο αναβολικο εφοσον μιλαμε για την ιδια ποσοτητα πρωτεινης και τα αμινοξεα δεν χανονται αμεσως :01. Unsure: 
λες οτι και με την γουεη ενα μερος των αμινο παει στην τουαλετα οπως με την ισολατε?

----------


## beefmeup

αυτη την περιοδο περνω την μπανανα...
μιλαμε εχω κολησει...μου αρεσει πολυ η γευση,διαλυτοτητα τελεια κ η χωματιλα δεν ειναι τοσο εντονη.
ευπεπτη(οπως παντα δλδ)..
παλι καλα που ειχα παρει ενα 5κιλο απο αυτη την γευση. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Πως και δεν έγραψα εδώ.. :01. Unsure: 

Μπανάνα είχα δοκιμάσει..ντάξει δεν τρελάθηκα

----------


## NASSER

5 κιλά φράουλα... ευχαριστώ δεν θα ξαναπάρω... τη θυμάμαι και ανατριχιάζω...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

> 5 κιλά φράουλα... ευχαριστώ δεν θα ξαναπάρω... τη θυμάμαι και ανατριχιάζω...


Πάντως για γλυκό που την είχα κάνει καλή είναι :03. Thumb up: .. :01. Razz:

----------


## beefmeup

δεν σας καταλαβαινω.. :01. Unsure: 

εχω 5 κιλα φραουλα για μετα,κ ανυπομονω.. :01. Razz:

----------


## NASSER

Έχεις ξαναφάει τη φράουλα?

----------


## beefmeup

πολλακις :01. Mr. Green: 
κ ευκολα βασικα..
δεν ξερω εμενα μου αρεσει αρκετα..
οι μονες γευσεις που περνω χρονια τωρα ειναι σοκολατα,φραουλα κ τωρα ειπα να δοκιμασω κ μπανανα.. :banana:

----------


## lila_1

Εγώ έχω φάει περίπου ένα 10κιλο φράουλα κ έχω να πώ πώς είστε περίεργοι  :08. Turtle: 
Μιά χαρά έιναι

----------


## vagg

h σοκολατα τρωγεται πολυ ευχαριστα και με το κουταλι  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Πως και δεν έγραψα εδώ..
> 
> Μπανάνα είχα δοκιμάσει..ντάξει δεν τρελάθηκα


Aπό το 5 κιλο μου ήταν,μονο τα 2-3 κιλα αντεξα  :02. Puke:  
Η πιο ασχημη γευση-διαλυτοτητα σε isolate που εχω συναντησει.

----------


## lila_1

:02. Shock: 
Bλάσφημε! 

 :08. Turtle:

----------


## Polyneikos

> Bλάσφημε!


Επίτηδες το εγραψα,να σε πονεσω :01. Razz: 
υ.γ. Δεν σε γνωριζα τοτε ,να σου την εστελνα,με δικα μου εξοδα, ο Ραμπο ενα αποτυχημενο κεικ εφτιαξε :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## morgoth

πηρα το 5κιλο με γευση σοκολατα. Πολύ καλή διαλυτοτητα με λιγο νερο και καλή γευση. 85γρ πρωτεινη στα 100!!

----------


## savio

μπορει να μου στειλει καποιος προσωπικο μνμ να μου πει ποιο site ειναι πιο φθηνο να την παραγγειλω???
διαβαζω οτι την εχετε παρει καποιοι γυρω στα 55ευρω αλλα εγω το φθηνοτερο που την βρισκω ειναι στα 85ευρω..ευχαριστω

----------


## lila_1

55?? λαστ γιαρ

έχουν ανέβει οι τιμές, πλέον το φθηνότερο που θα βρείς είναι 80 ευρώ δυστυχώς

----------


## beefmeup

επισης να γραψω μιας κ τρωω την σοκολατα τωρα,οτι πλεον εχει φυγει τελειως η χωματιλα απο την γευση..
αμυδρα κ πολυ στο πισω του ουρανισκου ισως να αφηνει μια μυρωδια..

ενα κεφαλαιο της ζωης μου εκλεισε με αυτη μου την διαπιστωση.. :01. Sad:

----------


## mika68

Ρε παιδια παιζει να μου στειλει κανεις με προσωπικο μηνυμα κανα σαιτ για να βρω τη συγκεκριμενη σε υποφερτη τιμη. Τελευταια φορα που την ειχα παρει ηταν απο τις πιο οικονομικες και συμφερουσες επιλογες - τωρα την βρισκω σε εξοφρενικες τιμες.

----------


## lila_1

παντού ίδιες τιμές θα βρέις δυστυχώς...ανέβηκε πολύ
Η 90+ είναι 10 ευρώ πιο κάτω περίπου απ αυτήν πάντως

----------


## mika68

Θεωρω και τις δυο πολυ αξιοπιστες και καλες για την τιμη που ειχαν. Τωρα αν εχουν ξεφυγει τοσο και δεν παιζει καπου πιο οικονομικα θα καταφυγουμε σε αλλες λυσεις

----------


## Tommygr

Μπορει καποιος να μου πει που μπορω να την βρω; Στο επισημο site δεν μπορω να επιλεξω Ελλαδα.
Ευχαριστω.

Edit: Μηπως ειναι το discount ....nts ;

----------


## amateur666

εχω μια νουτρι εδω κ 9 μηνες γυρω στο 1.5 κιλο πανω τ κουτι δεν γραφει ημερονια ληξης..ανοιξα μεσα η σκονη ειναι μια χαρα δεν εχει παρει υγρασια κτλπ...λεω να τη χρησημοποιησω..τ λετε?

----------


## COBRA_STYLE

ναι,δοκιμασε και βλεπεις.Αμα τελικα φοβηθεις προσφερομαι γω χωρις 2η σκεψη :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## amateur666

> ναι,δοκιμασε και βλεπεις.Αμα τελικα φοβηθεις προσφερομαι γω χωρις 2η σκεψη


 :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Feygatos...

Να γράψω και γω τη γνώμη μου μιας και τη δοκίμασα πρώτη φορά, 5κιλά 90+ μπανάνα, και 5 κιλά isolate φράουλα, από γεύση και διαλυτότητα και από τις δύο υπερευχαριστημένος!! Γενικά δεν είμαι περίεργος στις γεύσεις, αλλά μια χαρά, δεν είναι τόσο έντονη όσο άλλες μάρκες αλλά κανένα πρόβλημα. Και η χωματίλα που λέγατε παλιότερα μάλλον έχει εξαφανιστεί τελείως!

----------


## tzouas

πολυ καλη σε διαλυτοτητα και γευση και πιο ελαφρια απο την 90+...απολυτα ικανοποιημενος!!

----------


## tzouas

> πολυ καλη σε διαλυτοτητα και γευση και πιο ελαφρια απο την 90+...απολυτα ικανοποιημενος!!


σοκολατα πηρα...

----------


## krhthkos

Σήμερα ήρθαν και τα δικά μου 5x5 κιλα  :01. Smile:  μπορώ να πώ οτι το ρίσκαρα να παραγγείλω τόσα πολλά αλλα τελικά βγήκα τυχερός λίγουν το 2015  :02. Shock:  και τωρα δοκίμασα και εγώ ενα scoop, τρομερή γευση σοκολάτας 9/10 γιατί μου άφηνε λίγο γαλατήλα και διαλυτότητα 10/10 !!!

----------


## MegasDimitrios

Έχω δοκιμάσει από τις πιο ακριβές μέχρι τις πιο φθηνές. Από γεύση δεν λέει και πολλά αλλά μαζί με λίγο δεξτρόζη ισορροπεί και κατά την γνώμη αν και αρκετά οικονομική είναι η πιο ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη της αγοράς με διαφορά

----------

